

A More Precise Higgs Boson Mass - ISL
http://physics.aps.org/articles/v8/45

======
ISL
Paper is here:
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.114...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.114.191803)

